# La Tasca, Leicester - Aug '14



## KM Punk (May 11, 2015)

Granby street used to be the main shopping street in Leicester but since then many businesses have either stopped trading or moved.The vacant shops bring the tone of the area down and put off shoppers. Recent companies to move out or close include Game Station, La Tasca restaurant, Blacks, Burger King, Cecil Jacobs and chilli whites, at least 16 shops and offices in Granby Street, Leicester, are empty. The closures come despite a revamp which saw £3 million invested by the city council in paving, road layout and cycle lanes and the filling in of the underpass near the railway station, but shoppers and visitors were unimpressed. The roads have improved but nothing was spent on improving shops or deal with the piles of rubbish in alleyways. After three years of disruption from the work, businesses were struggling and the once vibrant street was at a low.
So weather La Tasca was hit by this low or was another victim of recession is unclear.

This place is now a winebar.

Explored with Rich PDG

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17





18





Cheers for Looking​


----------



## RichPDG (May 11, 2015)

I loved this place! Had countless hours of fun running around in here and the nightclub that the underground tunnels lead to! I wonder if they kept the safes?


----------



## pipasawrus (Jun 12, 2015)

A bank originally I think.
Great shots...love the safe - Fire & thief ressistance!!


----------

